# Alykes



## lawrence44 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi folks,
My Brother has been offerd the oppertunity to take over a business in Alykes(present owner wants to retire), he's trying to get information on what the UK Expats miss now they are living in Zakynthos, mainly any food items they can't get there or if you have any suggestions on other items, or if you've spoken to tourists what they would like to have available to them. Any help would be greatfully recieved.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

lawrence44 said:


> Hi folks,
> My Brother has been offerd the oppertunity to take over a business in Alykes(present owner wants to retire), he's trying to get information on what the UK Expats miss now they are living in Zakynthos, mainly any food items they can't get there or if you have any suggestions on other items, or if you've spoken to tourists what they would like to have available to them. Any help would be greatfully recieved.


Hi, 
I worked in Alykes '05, can't say I missed anything from the UK to be honest !
You can get Heinz soups, sauces, etc.....if you can't get something in Alykes you go Zante town and get it in the Spar !
And dealing with tourists day in day out, nope I can honestly say nothing ! 
I loved the place, especially out of season, but it does get very,very quiet !!!
Nance


----------



## paulmallatratt (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Alykes - foods*

Hi Lawrence

I live in Pigadakia - just a stones throw from Alykes, just to let you know that we can get most English food items from a supermarket in Zakynthos Town called Alpha. They are at something of a premium of course but are available. Hope this helps.

Best Regards,
Paul Mallatratt


----------



## Poopsi (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi All Zante people,
I am a new joiner so forgive me if I am not doing this properly. I am going to visit Zakynthos in the first week of December and can't seem to find a schedule of and price list for the ferry from Kilini to Zakynthos. Does anyone know this info? I need to know the price of a car ticket and passengers tickets. I hope someone out there knows.


----------



## paulmallatratt (Mar 6, 2008)

Poopsi said:


> Hi All Zante people,
> I am a new joiner so forgive me if I am not doing this properly. I am going to visit Zakynthos in the first week of December and can't seem to find a schedule of and price list for the ferry from Kilini to Zakynthos. Does anyone know this info? I need to know the price of a car ticket and passengers tickets. I hope someone out there knows.


Hi there

Yup the price of the Strinzis Ferry from Kilini is approx 38 for the car and i think 6.50 per person, I do have a ticket that i used on saturday in my car and if you need the exact amount i can provide it - but these are very close. Hope this helps - Paul M


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Ive been an ex-pat in Canada, and Finland, and soon Greece...and Ive found that where ever I go the things Ive missed from UK were always 'sweeties'! The Topic, jelly babies, sherbets, fruit and nut, frys choc cream, frys turkish delight, etc etc. The other things I found hard to find were some of the 'medical' stuff, Elastoplast, witch hazel, TCP, etc. Marmite is always difficult to locate, as is lemon curd, chocolate digestives, a few other things as well - but then we tend to 'stock up' when taking trips over to see the family. My other big addiction is the magazines - Womans Own, etc.


----------

